# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Plextor выступит спонсором Гранд-финала TECHLABS CUP 2013

## Labs

Компания Plextor, ведущий разработчик высокопроизводительных цифровых устройств хранения данных, выступит спонсором Гранд-финала TECHLABS CUP 2013, который пройдет 16-17 ноября в Москве. Гранд-финал известного киберспортивного фестиваля пройдет в Stadium Live, на крупнейшей концертной площадке Москвы.

Чтобы отметить причастность компании к организации этого захватывающего события мира игр, Plextor разыгрывает две пары VIP-билетов на Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013. У вас есть шанс увидеть своими глазами, как сильнейшие геймеры в мире состязаются в League of Legends, Point Blank, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. 

Чтобы выиграть билет, необходимо оставить комментарий, в котором будет указано, какая игра, по вашему мнению, является самым лучшим видом киберспорта. 8-го ноября будут выбраны наугад два победителей, каждый из которых получит два электронных VIP- билета на оба дня мероприятия.  Наличие VIP-билета дает его обладателю сидячее место в партере. Владелец VIP-билета также участвует в розыгрыше ценных призов и подарков от партнеров фестиваля, а также в автограф-сессии, организованной по специальному расписанию.

Более подробную информацию о конкурсе вы можете найти по ссылкам:

• https://www.facebook.com/PlextorRussia?ref=tn_tnmn
• http://vk.com/plextor_on_vk?z=photo-42863455_312898840%2Falbum-42863455_00%2Frev

В скором времени вам представится ещё одна возможность выиграть билеты. Внимательно следите за последними новостями в официальных группах компании Plextor в социальных сетях:    

• Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PlextorRussia
• Вконтакте: http://vk.com/plextor_on_vk

----------

